# Concours Car Care LTD - Mini Cooper S Cabriolet Winter clean up



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all :wave:

Hope everyone had a fantastic xmas :thumb:

This car is the other half's car and I rarely get the time to do it so following yesterdays Mini Cooper winter detail i did, it got me in the mood to have a pop at her car.
Her nan is poorly in the ICU at hospital so before she went off for visiting I said i'd have a bit of time to clean her car up.

A few weeks without a clean. Was due for a ceramic coating but like everything, a customers car came in first.
































































So first job I got onto was the filthy pitted, scraped wheels (I'm sending her on a braking and parking course )

Concours Bling Blades Non acidic Eco wheel cleaner used with a Concours Detailing brush




























Now thats done, Snow foam time - Tutti Fruitti



















Brush used to remove the grime from the tight spots










Foam left to dwell and some of the grime starting to break down pre-touching of the car



















Rinsed



















Not bad without touching it yet - Swiped - Almost clean










Concours Pink Champagne PH balanced Shampoo used to wash the car (Low suds, high lube formula)




























Rinsed










Dried with a fluffy drying towel










Concours Blue Ice Liquax was used for short term protection 3-6 months so until we get the new studio sorted this is what it will wear for now :argie:










Wipe on, wipe off product and the Mini was done in 20 minutes - It is an All in one type product. Polish/Wax and ideal for the speedy job

As Miyagi once said Wax On










Wax Off



















Concours Brightyre - Tyre and Trim dressing was then used on the trim and tyres










Done





































I also adapted her plate to read Kaz  - NOT FOR ROAD USE, the little one wanted to do it so I let her. Mrs is a Police officer so I wouldn't let her drive with it :thumb:

I wasn't going to post it but as usual, I like the quick jobs and I have a lot of long Ceramishield Ceramic Coating write ups coming in the new year so wanted the quick outside jobs off the laptop


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking good Lee :thumb: I think CCC is going to be a very much talked about brand in the new year :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Jake

I just wish Photobucket didn't jumble every image - Some of those are deffo in the wrong order.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

superb job, looks fresh again...


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Concours CC said:


> Thanks Jake
> 
> I just wish Photobucket didn't jumble every image - Some of those are deffo in the wrong order.


I know it's annoying:wall:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

looking great Lee ;-)


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Those detailing brushes look good too for the money, might have to get a couple. They durable and soft lee?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

JakeWhite said:


> Those detailing brushes look good too for the money, might have to get a couple. They durable and soft lee?


Yes mate they are quality brushes - We went for the wooden ones and after 2 months im still using the wheel one and that one gets the most hammer time lol


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great Work!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Concours CC said:


> Yes mate they are quality brushes - We went for the wooden ones and after 2 months im still using the wheel one and that one gets the most hammer time lol


ideal, I grab some in a couple weeks mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Alex

Nice one Jake


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

CCC defiantly looks the ticket especially on that colour.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good job mate

Looks like new product are popular


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking forward to the ceramishield write ups Lee :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks

Theres some crackers coming for ceramishield


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Lee


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Shaun


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

The Mini is a lovely colour and you've made it shine 

Looking foward to seeing some of the Ceramishield write ups :thumb:


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks really nice real depth to the shine, I do like those bottles your using are they metal? where can I get them?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking pretty awesome there Lee. Can't wait til i have the time to get out and do a full Concours car...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

not bad sir.....very nice indeedy....


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job mate..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ta Lads/Lasses

Had to use my iphone for the pics due to me being a complete tool and forgetting to charge the camera


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

:thumb: A job well done I say 

:detailer:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks good..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a great job, for a quick tidy up for the winter, the paint looks very nice and glossy, great work there, and the products look very impressive.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks matey


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im going to brave the wind, wash it off, IPA it and Ceramishield it now


----------



## DeanC (Oct 28, 2008)

>


I've got to ask, is that a H been made to look like an A on the numberplate?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes mate, its in the original post.

My daughter was faffing around to make her moms name. It was removed 20 minutes later. (Mrs is called Kaz)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

From original post

" also adapted her plate to read Kaz - NOT FOR ROAD USE, the little one wanted to do it so I let her. Mrs is a Police officer so I wouldn't let her drive with it "


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just ceramishielded


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic lee, how long will ceramishield last on a daily car?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

18 months - 2 years mate

Second skin of ceramic clearcoat


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking good Lee,

So am I right in thinking that you've applied a ceramic coating over a wax?

All the ceramic coatings I've worked with to date require a clinically clean and IPA'd surface to ensure correct bonding and longevity. Does Ceramishield work in a different way?

Alex


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

He says in Post #29 that he was going to use IPA before the Ceramishield


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

IanG said:


> He says in Post #29 that he was going to use IPA before the Ceramishield


So he did, sorry I missed that post.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking nice Lee,






Russ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ta 

Yes Alex

iPa'd first bud


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The mini does really stand out alot, really like the colour on that.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It is a lovely colour :thumb:

Going to leave it to harden for 3 days then re-coat it for more thickness


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks great :thumb:

Like the new packaging, very smart.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers Jay


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Lee, can you tell me, if doing "the full works" on a car, would you use the following in this order ?

Gold Rush followed by
Perficio follwed by
Blue Ice Liquax and/or 2 stage Shake & Seal 

?

Thanks mate, just trying to work out what each item is for.

Mini looks SUPERB mate, good to see too that Brightyre can also be used on exterior trims and not just tyres


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think the new ally bottles/packaging look spot on, fair-play to you :thumb:.

Any plans on bringing out larger quantities of your products (2.5ltr/5ltr) so we can re-fill the smaller bottles :thumb:. 

Seems a waste not to re-use the ally bottles .


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

trv8 said:


> I think the new ally bottles/packaging look spot on, fair-play to you :thumb:.
> 
> Any plans on bringing out larger quantities of your products (2.5ltr/5ltr) so we can re-fill the smaller bottles :thumb:.
> 
> Seems a waste not to re-use the ally bottles .


+1 for this


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks very nice after Ceramishield Lee.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

trv8 said:


> I think the new ally bottles/packaging look spot on, fair-play to you :thumb:.
> 
> Any plans on bringing out larger quantities of your products (2.5ltr/5ltr) so we can re-fill the smaller bottles :thumb:.
> 
> Seems a waste not to re-use the ally bottles .


Hi mate

Yes we do offer refill packs whether it be 1 or 5 litre bottles 



Beau Technique said:


> Looks very nice after Ceramishield Lee.


Thanks Scott

You used yours yet?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Concours CC said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Yes we do offer refill packs whether it be 1 or 5 litre bottles
> 
> ...


----------

